# bypass kerio control(eximprise firewall)



## Ayush Poddar (Oct 22, 2012)

In our institution, kerio firewall is activated. So we cannot access even basic sites like youtube. Please suggest some way out so that we can access any website including torrent download.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 22, 2012)

The correct method would be to request the person in charge to change or modify the policy. If you try to circumvent the policy and are caught doing so, you could be in trouble. Try for a compromise - for example, you could ask to have access at specific times like lunch hour, etc...

Arun


----------

